

Navigating the React Ecosystem - insin
http://www.toptal.com/react/navigating-the-react-ecosystem

======
tomaash
Koa seems to be the most controversial part. Also, people keep telling me they
prefer yet another Flux libraries. I'd like to start using immutable data
structures and FRP, but existing materials are usually not very practically
oriented. Any suggestions?

